# Simulate Acros film simulation!



## quantum (Aug 30, 2018)

I am looking at trying to replicate through lightroom the look that Fujifilm Acros has. I'd like to do this with Raw files from a Fuji X-E2s and if possible a Nikon.
Has anyone experimented and produces any guidelines or even presets?
Cheers


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 31, 2018)

Have you not tried setting the corresponding profile for your Fuji files?


----------



## quantum (Aug 31, 2018)

Not sure what you mean. At the moment I only have an x100s and looking at buying an x-e2s.


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 31, 2018)

What I meant was that Lightroom has built-in looks ("profiles") that replicate the film simulations that you can set in a Fuji camera.


----------



## quantum (Aug 31, 2018)

johnbeardy said:


> What I meant was that Lightroom has built-in looks ("profiles") that replicate the film simulations that you can set in a Fuji camera.


I see. But what I don't understand is why I can't do this to cameras other than current generation Fuji?


----------



## Dan Marchant (Sep 5, 2018)

Because other cameras don't have these simulations. Lightrooms camera profiles and presets are camera specific and are designed to look as close to camera output as possible. Applying a Canon preset to a Fuji RAW wouldn't look right as the camera's are not the same.


----------

